# ? on going paleo



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I am really considering trying this. I have read through the paleo thread some, I noticed someone mentioned a 'cheat' day or meal or something on that order. Exactly what do you allow when you 'cheat'? does anything go? The biggest problem I would have is not having dairy. But I see you do eat some. Thanks, Pam


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

We are primal/paleo; meaning we try to eat paleo, but allow ourselves grass fed, raw dairy products. I believe we need beneficial fats, and milk and butter are some of the most widely available sources. 

Rather than "cheat", I personally try to find something that _tastes_ like a cheat; making home made cocoa roasted almonds is way more satisfying to my body than, say, dove chocolate. I don't think it's bad to have a small cheat here and there, but it's easier to stick to it if you have paleo versions of your desired cheat, know what I mean?


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I should have read the posts better it was treat day not cheat. thanks for your input, its hard to think of going without dairy when we are in the process of getting our organic dairy going! Pam


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I wanted to try this, but I read on a Dr's web page, that it isn't a good idea...That it wont work in the long run. I am still gonna go into this a bit...try to stay away from white flour products as much as I can. I like the protein, vege, fruit idea. I just like to eat that way...Chances are I will still have my fig newtons on occasion and my peanut butter for breakfast some days...Just the way it is...


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've been off flour products for two years. 
i'm not seeing what's so difficult about it... :shrug:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

My cheats are more Paleo/Primal, as I stay away from processed sugar as much as I can.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

ErinP said:


> I've been off flour products for two years.
> i'm not seeing what's so difficult about it... :shrug:



In my experience it's not hard... while you are on it. I did whole food/ low carb/ low glycemic index hybrid that I decided on based on what research I was personally able to do. I had great results, was doing exceptionally well and then I had just one coke and suddenly I was a full blown addict again. I was clean for five years when it happened.

Maybe it's kind of like when a person decides for whatever reason never to imbibe alcohol again and then says "I just don't see what's so hard about not drinking" to someone who is having more difficulty giving up their habit. 

I, personally, have just found that I can't handle 'cheat days' or 'cheat meals'. I just can't let myself have it at all anymore. I have poor balance and fall off the wagon too easily. :ashamed:


----------



## Hardwarehank (Feb 28, 2013)

suzfromWi said:


> I wanted to try this, but I read on a Dr's web page, that it isn't a good idea...That it wont work in the long run. I am still gonna go into this a bit...try to stay away from white flour products as much as I can. I like the protein, vege, fruit idea. I just like to eat that way...Chances are I will still have my fig newtons on occasion and my peanut butter for breakfast some days...Just the way it is...


I've been eating paleo/primal for the past two years and haven't been sick at all in those two years. Have lost over a hundred pounds. My lipid panel is awesome. No more headaches or heartburn(unless I eat crap or have a real stressful day at work). The reason why that Dr. said it's not good in the long run is exactly to scare you off of choosing a diet and lifestyle that will help you to cut the umbilical cord between you and him.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

CraterCove said:


> ...was doing exceptionally well and then I had just one coke and suddenly I was a full blown addict again. I was clean for five years when it happened.
> 
> Maybe it's kind of like when a person decides for whatever reason never to imbibe alcohol again and then says "I just don't see what's so hard about not drinking" to someone who is having more difficulty giving up their habit.


I know what you're saying. Being away from something for a while and getting used to being away from it doesn't mean that you never want it again.

I had a real problem for a long time with 1) Mountain Dew and 2) sweet tea. I didn't really want to drink anything else. Maybe a little water. But mostly Mountain Dew and sweet tea, morning, noon and night.

I would get mad at myself and go "cold turkey" time after time. And it would work for a day or two. And then I was right back to where I started.

I had to substitute something else for it. Once I started brewing my own green tea / spearmint tea blend and using just a hint of stevia to sweeten it, I was able to leave the Mountain Dew and sweet tea alone for a long time. 

Having gotten used to my own home brewed tea, I did find it much easier to be satisfied with unsweet tea when we eat out. But on occasion, I do still have a Mountain Dew. (Never diet, though, yuck, can't stand that taste.) It's usually when we're traveling and we need to keep alert while driving. And when I've had one, I WANT another one. We don't buy it and bring it home anymore so the only time I get it is when we're out somewhere. But that doesn't mean the desire goes away. Not even close.

I do drink more water than ever. And I do drink a good bit of my home brewed tea, which others think tastes awfully weak, and it is pretty weak. But it satisfies me pretty well when water just won't cut it. 

Caffeene is addictive. Doesn't matter if it's coffee, tea or soda or whether it's hot or cold. It wouldn't be hard to get addicted again, at least for me. 

Some people can walk away from something like cigarettes and never look back. Some fight the urge to light up again to their dying day, even if that's 50 years. (My adopted grandfather.) Dunno if it's something hardwired in or what it is. But it's not always easy.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

PamB said:


> I am really considering trying this. I have read through the paleo thread some, I noticed someone mentioned a 'cheat' day or meal or something on that order. Exactly what do you allow when you 'cheat'? does anything go? The biggest problem I would have is not having dairy. But I see you do eat some. Thanks, Pam


An example if my cheat? Chocolate milk. The difference is I use dark chocolate cocoa, add vanilla, a little sea salt, and water. I cook this on the stove until a syrup consistency. Then, after it has cooled some, I add raw honey to it. Then, I use this syrup instead of the processed stuff most use. When I want a cup of choc milk, I only use whole milk and add some cream. There are Paleo dessert cookbooks to check out online, also you can get tons of recipe's on Pinterest. Another cheat? Fresh homegrown berries and whipped cream (from scratch, never a can or premade). Any desserts we make are gluten free sweetened with honey. I make homemade applesauce, which is another healthier cheat ingredient. My more regular "cheats," include coffee with real cream. I just allow deviations in moderation.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, that sounds really good, the custom chocolate syrup is something I never would have thought of!


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

This has turned into one of our top two paleo cookbooks.
Most of the recipes taste good and the book is in my favorite format with a full page color picture on the right side page and the recipe and ingredient list on the left side. The book is paperback but is big enough that it will lay open on the counter for reference while making the particular recipe.

The Gingerbread Pancakes with Cinnamon syrup and the Banana-Pecan Pancakes make for a nice breakfast once in a while. The Orange Olive Oil Bread and the Gingerbread mini-loaves are very good as well. We also like the Blueberry Crumb Muffins. 

The Bloody Mary Mix is pretty good when made with Bacon-flavored vodka.

There are lots of recipes for cookie and cake type items. There is a whole chapter for candy but we are not big candy eaters so we've not tried any of those.

http://www.amazon.com/Paleo-Indulge...=1377573043&sr=1-1&keywords=paleo+indulgences


This one is our most recent cookbook and it looks promising but we have only had time to make a couple of recipes out this book.

http://www.amazon.com/Paleo-Comfort...&sr=1-1&keywords=paleo+comfort+foods+cookbook


----------

